# asmc patch for Macmini model 5,1; 5,3 (2011); 7,1 (2014)



## trev (Mar 10, 2022)

I don't know how long this patch will languish before being committed, so I've mentioned it here should anyone else need a working asmc kernel modeule for these Mac mini models.

See: PR 262456


----------

